# MAC nude lipstick - NC20



## User42 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey!
I am looking for a MAC nude lipstick.
I am NC20 in studio fix foundation, and currently my hair is a mediumbrown color. I find that peachy colors look best on me for some reason..
I am not looking for a completely nude lipstick, not one that makes me look dead and washed out  Oh, and no mattes please, I like the look and feel of a lipgloss but its just not that longlasting 

So, if you guys know any lipsticks that might look good on me, let me know so I have something to try in the MAC store (I don't wanna look unprepared hehe )

xx

P.S. I have Florabundance lipglass, which is like a peachy nude color that I really like, if that helps


----------



## DigitalRain (Oct 31, 2009)

MAC Freckletone.


----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2009)

These are some recommendations i pulled out from the search function:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/h...5-skin-142825/


http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/l...15-nc20-95435/


----------



## Cherrymint (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree with Freckletone. Definitely check out Peachstock l/s
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*it's a pro color*. Maybe Blankety as well.


----------



## blondie711 (Nov 1, 2009)

**Peachstock** I agree! My fave nudes are Creme D Nude, Hue, Creme Cup. HTH!


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 1, 2009)

I third Freckletone. Great nude-peachy colour.


----------



## User42 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
I think I'm going to try Freckletone next time I'm at my local MAC counter.

Peachstock looks pretty from the swatches I've seen, but I don't have a MAC Pro store near me (I live in the Netherlands and I think there is only 1 pro store here haha)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 1, 2009)

I love Patisserie and Marquise'd, as well as Hug Me for a pinker nude.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm an NC30 and I happened to stumble across MAC Cherish, it's a Satin finish, one of my faves =)


----------



## Aphrael (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm an NC25 and I just bought Shy Girl lipstick, it's a Cremesheen finish and I love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a gorgeous nude colour! I also hate that there's only one pro store in the Netherlands (I'm also from here)...


----------



## User42 (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aphrael* 

 
_I'm an NC25 and I just bought Shy Girl lipstick, it's a Cremesheen finish and I love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a gorgeous nude colour! I also hate that there's only one pro store in the Netherlands (I'm also from here)..._

 
Where did you get it? Because I normally go to the counter in Utrecht but I haven't been there in a while..


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 1, 2009)

I love Creme D'Nude. It's towards the peachy side, and I find it works perfect with everything.


----------



## makeba (Nov 1, 2009)

freckletone is awesome 
hug me
fresh brew


----------



## Aphrael (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LIEHIEZE* 

 
_Where did you get it? Because I normally go to the counter in Utrecht but I haven't been there in a while.. _

 
I just got it on Friday from the counter at de Bijenkorf in Rotterdam!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2009)

hue is my fave nude lipstick to wear and i'm slightly paler skinned than you. plus hue has a pinky tone to it so i don't look dead!


----------



## fets (Nov 2, 2009)

I like Creme Cup, Hue, Siss and Viva Galm II.
I made some swatches under the MAC lipstick swatch post, you may want to take a look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH.


----------



## cipelica (Nov 2, 2009)

Patisserie  - natural nude pinky
Creme D Nude -  pale nude beige pinky
High tea - goldish nude


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 2, 2009)

creme d'nude is my fave! you can add a little more color to it by using a lipgloss on top. i use turkish delight by nars, love that combo!


----------



## User42 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Thank you for the recommendations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried Freckletone, but I thought it was a bit boring so I put a lipgloss on top but I was really looking for a lipstick that I could just throw on without a mirror.
So, I ended up getting High Tea, its not a concealer nude shade (I tried those as well and made me look dead) but its not too much either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## Dewybeauty (Oct 28, 2013)

I know this is old but I had this same problem and I changed my life what u need is a mixture of peach and pink and nude.. Try looking for one that describes itself as this but I use peach stock creme cup and creme dnude and depends on how light/dark I am I might need to throw in angel to not look concealery... For a true punch and for going out mix ravishing with all these or try illamasqua obey.. This is the most flattering... True nc 20's have a peaches and cream complexion not too yellow not too pink and that's why they r struggling with nc nw sometimes nc25 or even nc 15 I found lumi majique in w3 and nc 20 has nothing on it with peachy lipsticks for the most flattering natural nude look.. Hope this helps someone!!


----------

